# paterson usb tv translator



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys and gals .

I currently own a directv box D-12-100 Im in need of a Paterson usb tv translator box .I was wondering where I could find one . I cant seem to find one . I wanted to know if you have source for them . Im looking for one . Please help me if you can .

thank you


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try this : https://www.google.com/search?q=Paterson+usb+tv+translator+box&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I checked but come up empty on it .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps posting in Sell, Buy, Trade forum could help ?


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe I never thought of that ,or just find a box that can me used and not be out of date too . Some of the Directv boxes are being discounted . I hear the D-10 box will or work but I would have to buy it my self .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial has a lot of information on this topic. The key is finding a USB to RS232 adapter that works with linux, then going through the setup properly. Having the right chip set in the adapter so that it works with the linux based operating system (on the DirecTV box) is necessary.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Or just break down and get a directv dvr....seems you've "invested" a lot of time trying to avoid getting a real dvr from Directv.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That'd be too simple?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm thinking frugality wins out over logic and simplicity at the duckland23 homestead.


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

@car16

that sound like too much trouble to do . I was looking over the internet and seen some mods but they seen too hard . I don't want to brick the machine . My wife would get pissed if I did that . She paid for it from ebay to record her shows when she's at work .

Yes guys I could of got directv genie but Im trying to same some money right now . Its not in the buget for the dvr boxes . They want like a extra 10.00 or 20.00 a box plus it was a extra 100.00 bucks or so for the dvr's them self . We wanted to get satellite and be in buget . If I had extra cash on had then no problem . But Im happy with television other than time warner cable there canceling analog cable and we needed some television to watch . I cant have my senor father not being able to watch television in this house I live in .

So guys the replay tv dvr was a good buy for me . I just recorded G.I Joe last night of it and the picture is great off it Im also betting the sound is 5.1 Dolby Digital too or DTS 5.1 . but my Marantz receiver sr-18 ex is not working right now , Im in the process of fixing her I sould have it working soon with luck .


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

@car16

You know Im trying switch the channels on the replay box right . I see a usb to serial port adaptor at radio shack for sale . I would also need the null connector too so it can match up on the replay tv box . I want to automatically change the channels from the replay TV box to the directv box Model D-12-100 . I seen that website you have posted and ,Im wondering if it will work with the cable by its self not needing a computer for this . Im currently running windows 8 on my computer so Linux is not option for me . I heard that you can also load new IR Codes to the photo software on your computer ,But for some reason it wont install . I never see it in the start menu under windows 8 .

I think I can try the cable to see if it works . Did anyone on here have any luck with the usb to serial cable . Just wordering so If it don't work , than why should buy it and waste my time it wont work . what I may need is serial converted to usb signal . Because the directv d-12 box is usb right . So im thinking maybe it will work sending the signal to it .

What do you think .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the issue is a chipset inside of USB-serial dongle (I'm using many of these for both providers)
each DVR has set of drivers of such dongle and all of them working with particular chip: Prolific, FTDI, etc


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

P smith

So I can buy a cable like and she will work on the replay tv box to switch the channels .Plus the null female connector for the link up on the replay tv box which is a serial port male .I see that the cables have some sort of chipset in them to allow the replay tv box to commutate with the directv d-12 -100 box to change the channels right . am I correct .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812107108


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't say the dongle will works ... no info about the chip inside;
I'm using such dongles for DTV boxes with PL-2303 chip


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

well I ordered it from www. Newegg.com I really hope it switches the channels right .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

duckland23 said:


> I seen that website you have posted and ,Im wondering if it will work with the cable by its self not needing a computer for this . Im currently running windows 8 on my computer so Linux is not option for me .
> ============
> The linux reference was to the underlying software in the DirecTV (or replay tv) box - it has an operating system of some type, and that operating system has to have the proper drivers for the chip in the USB converter. That is why some will work and others will not work - not the proper driver. You don't need a separate PC. The USB adapter plugs into the D12 and the other end into your replay.


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

@car16

ok got you . I have to wait for it to arrive at my house from newegg.com. I see also you have to reset the directv box red reset bottom in the access door . I hope when I get the cable it will change the channels for recording shows .


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The "DirecTV Set-Top Box Information for the Installer" document states that the following USB serial adapters work:

IOGEAR model GUC232A
ATEN model UC-232A
BAFO model BF-810

The command code 0xA6 is defined as "Open User Channel" and the description is "Tune to a channel by inputting a channel number.

I uploaded this publication to DBSTALK years ago so if you do some serious searching you may find it. It contains everything you ever wanted to know about the USB port and how to talk to the receiver via this port.


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

ThomasM
You want to give some detail on this ,or provide me a link to it . I am looking on a page that said the model I ordered works . You need one that runs under Linux to get it to work . I have to wait until it arrives at my house on Monday or Tuesday next week to try it . Im hoping she will change the channels from the replay remote and it auto tunes to the channel for recording . If all go's well I should see the channels . One thing is that the usb to serial cable I ordered is usb 1.1 and the box is 2.0 usb . It should be backwards compatible for usb 1.1 .

What are you talking about the command code of 0xA6 . You need to program it into the directv box . Im under the impression that when the box reboots from pressing the red button she should see the cable and work fine ..

also the replay box has a usb port , but I was told by replay tv its an unused usb port . they where planning a software upgrade for that port but it never happened .Do you think it maybe its active but there not telling us the truth . I was wondering . I have no male /male usb to try it . I don't think there easy to fine too . all you ever see the the regular usb cable in the store .it like they want to program us like the tv box . Not being able to buy what we really want and them selling us what they want . This has been going on for a long time too .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> The "DirecTV Set-Top Box Information for the Installer" document states that the following USB serial adapters work:
> 
> IOGEAR model GUC232A
> ATEN model UC-232A
> ...


The key is Prolific PL-2303 chip; a manufacturer of a dongle is unimportant !


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I understand that part but what I don't understand is how are you guys coming up with that chipset . The one I ordered from Newegg.com don't list that info . I also went to the site of the company that made that cable I ordered from newegg.com . I couldn't find any info on the chipset . But its reported working on the D-11 box so im guessing it should work for the D-12-100 box like I have in my house from directv .Ill report back on Monday or Tuesday if she is working on that cable also there is a cheaper one that will run on Linux too on newegg.com I can link it to my page if you like .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1NV0UF9750


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

when you'll get it, I'll tell you how to get VID_XXXX& PID_XXXX, perhaps that info will tell us what is inside


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

ok sounds good .


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I got it and no luck it wont switch the channels on the directv 12 box So Im at that point where I cant understand how to get this to work . I need to change the channels so when im watching a show it can switch for recording and just general television viewing for my replay box to change the channels why Im watching live television too . That way I can back it up .


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

duckland23 said:


> @car16
> 
> that sound like too much trouble to do . I was looking over the internet and seen some mods but they seen too hard . I don't want to brick the machine . My wife would get pissed if I did that . She paid for it from ebay to record her shows when she's at work .
> 
> ...


DVR service is $10 a month for the whole account. The charge per box is $6 but if you replaced your current standard the only increase in your monthly service would be $10. If you were to get a HD DVR it would be $10 more for HD, and a Genie would be $3 more on top of that.

It sounds like a SD DVR might be a good starting place for you as it's a lesser increase but you won't have to deal with the time and money testing different parts to finally get something that will half do what you want.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

duckland, replacing your D12 with a directv DVR is only going to cost you $10/month more....and save you thousands of dollars in headaches....you may be able to get a SD DVR from Directv very cheaply.


----------

